# lazım / malı gelecek zaman



## Şafak

İyi günler.

Ben Türkçe'de "I will have to do something" nasıl söyleyebilirim? 

Bunları söyleyebileceğimi biliyorum: 
1) Ben bunu gelecekte yapmak zorunda kalacağım.
2) Benim bunu gelecekte yapmam gerekecek.

Ama aynı şeyi "lazım" ve "-malı" kullanarak nasıl söyleyebilirim?

Yardımınız için çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## Rallino

*Lazım olacak *denebilir ama -malı'nın gelecek zamanla kullanımı yok.


----------



## alibey71

"Şunu şunu yapmam lazım gelecek" diyebilirsiniz ama "meli/malı" ekini kullanarak bu anlama gelecek bir şey söyleyebileceğinizi sanmıyorum.


----------



## rarabara

merhaba ,

nerde kullandığınıza da biraz bağlı olarak belki şu ifadeyi de kullanmayı tercih edebilirsiniz:

"bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim"  ama burada bazı ayrıntılar bulunmalı, mesela şunun gibi aslında bu ifade

"gelecekte bunu yapabiliyor durumunda olmalıyım" yani öncesinde veya sonrasında ek ayrıntılar olursa bu gibi ifadeleri de kullanmanız mümkün olabilir ya da tercih edebilirsiniz.

aslında burada dilek kiplerinden -meli -malı bir haber kipi olan -ecek ,-acak ile kullanılamıyor olsa da bazı zaman belirteçleri yardımıyla gelecek zaman yargısının idrak ettirilmesi mümkün onu söylüyorum.

iyi çalışmalar


----------



## alibey71

rarabara said:


> merhaba ,
> 
> nerde kullandığınıza da biraz bağlı olarak belki şu ifadeyi de kullanmayı tercih edebilirsiniz:
> 
> "bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim"  ama burada bazı ayrıntılar bulunmalı, mesela şunun gibi aslında bu ifade
> 
> "gelecekte bunu yapabiliyor durumunda olmalıyım" yani öncesinde veya sonrasında ek ayrıntılar olursa bu gibi ifadeleri de kullanmanız mümkün olabilir ya da tercih edebilirsiniz.
> 
> aslında burada dilek kiplerinden -meli -malı bir haber kipi olan -ecek ,-acak ile kullanılamıyor olsa da bazı zaman belirteçleri yardımıyla gelecek zaman yargısının idrak ettirilmesi mümkün onu söylüyorum.
> 
> iyi çalışmalar


Rarabara, google translate Türkçesi mi bu? Nerenin Türkçesi bilmiyorum ama Türkiye Türkçesi olmadığı kesin. "Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim" şeklinde bir cümleyi anaokulu öğrencileri bile kurmaz Türkiye'de. Bu yanıt soru soran, bilgi arayan arkadaşa bir saygısızlık olduğu gibi, Türkçeye de saygısızlık.


----------



## rarabara

alibey71 said:


> Rarabara, google translate Türkçesi mi bu? Nerenin Türkçesi bilmiyorum ama Türkiye Türkçesi olmadığı kesin. "Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim" şeklinde bir cümleyi anaokulu öğrencileri bile kurmaz Türkiye'de. Bu yanıt soru soran, bilgi arayan arkadaşa bir saygısızlık olduğu gibi, Türkçeye de saygısızlık.



saçmalamayın lütfen. nereyi anlamadınız?
sırf nezaket uğruna isterseniz detaylandırabilirim.

bu tarz anlatım biçimleri özellikle çay muhabbetlerinde vs türkiyede kullanılan sözlerdir.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Jennifer Weiss said:


> İyi günler.
> 
> Ben Türkçe'de "I will have to do something" nasıl söyleyebilirim?
> 
> Bunları söyleyebileceğimi biliyorum:
> 1) Ben bunu gelecekte yapmak zorunda kalacağım.
> 2) Benim bunu gelecekte yapmam gerekecek.
> 
> Ama aynı şeyi "lazım" ve "-malı" kullanarak nasıl söyleyebilirim?
> 
> Yardımınız için çok teşekkür ederim.


yapmak zorunda kalacağım


----------



## Şafak

Rallino said:


> *Lazım olacak *denebilir ama -malı'nın gelecek zamanla kullanımı yok.



In this case, can I say:
1) Benim bunu *şu an* yapmam lazım *olur /oluyor*.

I'm so sorry for writing in English right now but I'm afraid my Turkish knowledge isn't there yet to hold a coherent conversation with Turkish pundits like you all are.


----------



## LeBro

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Benim bunu *şu an* yapmam lazım *olur /oluyor*.



I think there is no need for "olmak" here, therefore;

(benim) bunu şu an yapmam lazım/gerek.



Jennifer Weiss said:


> 1) Ben bunu gelecekte yapmak zorunda kalacağım.
> 2) Benim bunu gelecekte yapmam gerekecek.
> 
> Ama aynı şeyi "lazım" ve "-malı" kullanarak nasıl söyleyebilirim?



1. In stead of "lazım" I'd prefer "gerek" in such an expression; Gelecekte bunu yapmam gerekecek. 

But if you will necessarily use "lazım, then you could say something like "bunu yapmam lazım gelecek". Yet using "olmak" with "lazım" as in "Bunu yapmam lazım olacak" somehow doesn't sound good to my ear. But if you use it with a noun as in "para, vs. lazım olacak", then it sounds good. Furthermore, even though "lazım gelecek" is used in the language, its frequency is relatively lower (and it sounds a tad formal? I just couldn't decide). Nevertheless, as I said earlier I'd prefer"... yapmam gerekecek".

2. As already stated, there is no special form you can use with "-meli" to indicate future but the context will make it clear that that's the case.


----------



## rarabara

rarabara said:


> merhaba ,
> 
> nerde kullandığınıza da biraz bağlı olarak belki şu ifadeyi de kullanmayı tercih edebilirsiniz:
> 
> "bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim"  ama burada bazı ayrıntılar bulunmalı, mesela şunun gibi aslında bu ifade
> 
> "gelecekte bunu yapabiliyor durumunda olmalıyım" yani öncesinde veya sonrasında ek ayrıntılar olursa bu gibi ifadeleri de kullanmanız mümkün olabilir ya da tercih edebilirsiniz.
> 
> aslında burada dilek kiplerinden -meli -malı bir haber kipi olan -ecek ,-acak ile kullanılamıyor olsa da bazı zaman belirteçleri yardımıyla gelecek zaman yargısının idrak ettirilmesi mümkün onu söylüyorum.
> 
> iyi çalışmalar


This comment is being analyzed and I shall try to provide a kind guidance in order to ensure you understand and see more clearly one confused (or claimed so) detail.

"Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim" OR "gelecekte bunu yapabiliyor durumda olmalıyım"

as it previosly explained ,although such usages are very rare and generally require high turkish oral understanding , are not extraordinary (used!)
and as it explained,you can come across with such sentences only in intimate conversations ..(but of course rare circumstances)

as sample use of "bunu yapabiliyor durumda olmalıyım"

conversation sample


> A: Oww, yunus bey ,maşallahınız var bugün , duydum ki iyi haberler var sizden.
> B: Hayır ya ...kendimi çok da formumda hissetmiyorum doğrusu.
> A: A yapmayıın!   canım en son yapılan yabancı dil (arapça) sınavından 80 üstü bir not almışsınız. Maaşınız benimkinden 1000 tl fazla, oysa herkes bizi aynı mesleği icra ediyor diye biliyor. Daha ne olsun?
> B: Nihal hanım, dediğiniz doğrudur,ancak çince sınavından 50 yi bile bulamadım. Öyle düşünüyorum ki gelecekte bunu yapabiliyor durumda olmalıyım. yani bu benim kişisel hedefim,ayrıca insanları birbiriyle mukayese etmek doğru değil. Bu bizim aramızda olsa bile..
> A: Doğru söyledin,işte bu sebepten senin gibi bir meslektaşım olduğu için mutluyum.



Another sample of wording.



> A: kendini niye böyle şartlandırıyorsun be kardeşim!?
> B: Çünkü bir hedef belirlediğimde zaten "bunu gelecekte yapmalı hale geleceğim" diye düşünüyorum.
> A: iyi ama neden,geleceği bilemeyiz ki?
> B: Doğru bilemeyiz ancak  belirlediğimiz bazı hedeflerin gelecekte bir zorunluluk haline gelmeyeceğini de bilemeyiz.



note please these quoted texts appears (i.e.: written) as same as they stand in oral communication.
such usages may happen in very intimate conversations among us (turkishes).


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Respected Moderators, please moderate for the reasons I have conveyed to you.

Thanks!


----------



## alibey71

rarabara said:


> This comment is being analyzed and I shall try to provide a kind guidance in order to ensure you understand and see more clearly one confused (or claimed so) detail.
> 
> "Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim" OR "gelecekte bunu yapabiliyor durumda olmalıyım"
> 
> as it previosly explained ,although such usages are very rare and generally require high turkish oral understanding , are not extraordinary (used!)
> and as it explained,you can come across with such sentences only in intimate conversations ..(but of course rare circumstances)
> 
> as sample use of "bunu yapabiliyor durumda olmalıyım"
> 
> conversation sample
> 
> 
> rarabara said:
> 
> 
> 
> This comment is being analyzed and I shall try to provide a kind guidance in order to ensure you understand and see more clearly one confused (or claimed so) detail.
> 
> "Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim" OR "gelecekte bunu yapabiliyor durumda olmalıyım"
> 
> as it previosly explained ,although such usages are very rare and generally require high turkish oral understanding , are not extraordinary (used!)
> and as it explained,you can come across with such sentences only in intimate conversations ..(but of course rare circumstances)
> 
> as sample use of "bunu yapabiliyor durumda olmalıyım"
> 
> conversation sample
> 
> 
> Another sample of wording.
> 
> 
> 
> note please these quoted texts appears (i.e.: written) as same as they stand in oral communication.
> such usages may happen in very intimate conversations among us (turkishes).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another sample of wording.
> 
> 
> 
> note please these quoted texts appears (i.e.: written) as same as they stand in oral communication.
> such usages may happen in very intimate conversations among us (turkishes).
Click to expand...


Sen gerçekten rahatsızsın.  Düpedüz saçmalayıp uydurduğun "Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim" cümlesini (ve aynı üyeye verdiğin diğer saçma sapan yanıtları) Türkçe bilmeyen, burada bilgi arayan bir insana yutturmak için bir de utanmadan diyalog uydurmuşsun. İşin tuhafı kandırıldığını bilmeyen zavallı da senin saçmalamalarını onaylayıp duruyor. Dikkat çekici olan, bu saçmalıkları hep aynı şahsın sorularında uydurman. Acaba  Jennifer Weiss'la bir sorunun mu var, bilerek mi kötülük yapıp saçma sapan tavsiyelerde bulunuyorsun diye düşünmeden edemiyorum. Hoş o da kandırılmaktan çok memnun görünüyor ya, neyse.


----------



## rarabara

alibey71 said:


> Sen gerçekten rahatsızsın.  Düpedüz saçmalayıp uydurduğun "Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim" cümlesini (ve aynı üyeye verdiğin diğer saçma sapan yanıtları) Türkçe bilmeyen, burada bilgi arayan bir insana yutturmak için bir de utanmadan diyalog uydurmuşsun. İşin tuhafı kandırıldığını bilmeyen zavallı da senin saçmalamalarını onaylayıp duruyor. Dikkat çekici olan, bu saçmalıkları hep aynı şahsın sorularında uydurman. Acaba  Jennifer Weiss'la bir sorunun mu var, bilerek mi kötülük yapıp saçma sapan tavsiyelerde bulunuyorsun diye düşünmeden edemiyorum. Hoş o da kandırılmaktan çok memnun görünüyor ya, neyse.


size türk olduğumu , ve iyi (tanınan,bilinen) bir türk üniversitesinden lisans diploması aldığımı beyan ettim,siz hala gerçekçi olmayan sanılgılarınız arkasına saklanın. OP yi de tanımam etmem. tüm niyetim ona yardım etmekti. Neyse ,sokakta tanımadığınız ve türkçe konuşan türk kimselere de gidip "sen türk değilsin" ya da "sen türkçe bilmiyorsun" felan demeyin   bu da başka bir naçiz tavsiye.


----------



## LeBro

rarabara said:


> "Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim"
> 
> B: Çünkü bir hedef belirlediğimde zaten "bunu gelecekte yapmalı hale geleceğim" diye düşünüyorum.



This usage does not sound natural to me as a native speaker of Turkish and I can not even make out what is meant to be said with it; 

1. bunu yapmak zorunda kalacağım 
or 
2. bunu yapabilecek durumda olacağım/hale geleceğim?

Besides, as far as I know there is no such construction as "-meli hale gelmek" in Turkish.

For the sake of being more helpful, I think we should not go into the finer points (of the languae) at least until our help is asked because it might make the OP get even more confused.


----------



## Rallino

Rarabara's suggestions are theoretical, at best.  Google gives *ZERO* results for either of Rarabara's sentences.

"Bunu yapmalı hale geleceğim" and "Bunu yapabiliyor durumunda olmalıyım" are not idiomatic, especially in daily life. I could _just maybe_ imagine a philosophical sentence with them, but even then, it'd be stretching.

Since we have concluded that "-meli hale gelmek" is non-existent (4 natives against 1), I'll lock the thread to let it cool down for a bit.


----------

